# Are TRIWA Watches any good...



## Omar.A (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello,

I have been looking for a new watch the other day and i came a cross a beautiful watch made by TRIWA but i am not sure if it is worth it and if it is a good quality watch.

I searched but it seem the info about the brand is very little.

Do anyone know if this a good watch? and if I should buy it or just stick with a will know brand instead?

I am sorry if this is not the correct place to post this.

This is the watch:









Many thanks,
Omar


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Swedish fashion brand. For 215 Euro you will get what you paid for. I would not expect a high quality watch for that price.
No specs mentioned on web site so you do not know what you are going to buy.


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

Hands-On: Triwa Nevilwatch reviews on worn&wound


----------

